# Identifying wood help



## Spenceriko (Mar 3, 2020)

I got this small board at TJ Max.
It’s got some Burl figure, says made in India.
My guess is Teak wood because most of the Tj max stuff is Teak.
But it has similar characteristics to Mahogany and Mango just because I have those two on hand.

Any help is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spenceriko (Mar 4, 2020)

@phinds do you know what this might be?


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2020)

It looks naggingly familiar but I'm drawing a blank at the moment. It would be helpful to have a much better end grain shot or for you to send me a sample.


----------



## Spenceriko (Mar 4, 2020)

phinds said:


> It looks naggingly familiar but I'm drawing a blank at the moment. It would be helpful to have a much better end grain shot or for you to send me a sample.


@phinds


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks, but I meant something more like what you see on my site, where you can actually see the anatomical characteristics. You can sort of see the general pattern in your pics but it's not really clear enough to work from.


----------



## Spenceriko (Mar 4, 2020)

phinds said:


> Thanks, but I meant something more like what you see on my site, where you can actually see the anatomical characteristics. You can sort of see the general pattern in your pics but it's not really clear enough to work from.


@phinds 
Just looking for a best guess


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2020)

face grain looks like rubberwood but from what I can see, the end grain says no to that.

Likewise, the end grain, from what I can see, says no to teak and mango

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2020)

My guess is acacia....or rubberwood.


----------

